# Spiders of Borneo



## El Johano (Apr 30, 2006)

Realized I haven't posted those yet, here goes:


----------



## hamfoto (Apr 30, 2006)

Johan,

once again...very nice!

the huntsman is beautiful...

Chris


----------



## Gigas (Apr 30, 2006)

1,4,5,7 are especially gorgeous 6 looks like a trapdoor or funnel web sp?


----------



## metallica (Apr 30, 2006)

can't wait to see them myself...


----------



## Tescos (Apr 30, 2006)

very impressive pics.  whish mine had come out half as good.


----------



## jwasted (Apr 30, 2006)

Ahhh!! very nice pics! They look great...


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 30, 2006)

Johan,

Great photos, thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## Crotalus (May 1, 2006)

Incredible photos Johan! The third one is stunning!!! Hell they all are stunnning!!


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 1, 2006)

I really like 1-3-4-6 ... Wow, now those spiders can really show some color!!!! It's the first time i get to see such a green spider... very good looking . 

 phil.


----------



## T.Raab (May 2, 2006)

Hi Johan,

thx for sharing, really awsome pictures. 

What cam and lens did you use?


----------



## El Johano (May 2, 2006)

Thank you 

I use a nikon D70 with a tamron 90 macro lens.

Chris: Went to see your photos at the exhibit last week, they were very good. Always thought taking pictures of humans is a lot harder than animals.


----------



## Lasiodora (May 2, 2006)

Johan,
Amazing shots.  I love 1 and 4.  Keep them coming.
-Mike


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 2, 2006)

Beautiful photos El jahano, you are very lucky to travel to these places


----------



## T.Raab (May 2, 2006)

Hi Johan,

thx for the Info.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 2, 2006)

Awesome!! I hope you brought some home


----------



## Sof (May 2, 2006)

Wow, amazing spiders and shots.


----------



## i-zombie (May 2, 2006)

Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

